# Is celery ok for dogs??



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

Lily found a piece on the floor and she seemed to like it so i gave her a piece about 3 inches long.
This was yesterday and this afternoon I found a stool which was orangy/brown and mucousy. Also there was a piece of stringy celery in there. I have refrained from giving her any today. 
Also, I don't know if this is connected but I gave her a teaspoon of cottage cheese in her kong. I thought that was ok for dogs, but now Im thinking otherwise.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont think its harmful its not on the list, she should be okay 
Heres a link to the dangerous foods list http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=11446


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I've never seen anything conclusive about it one way or the other, but If I were going to let my guys have it, I'd remove the strings first.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't think I've ever heard anything about celery being bad.

When feeding any kind of veggies though, it is a good idea to puree them in a food processor, or steam them a little and then mush them up, to break down the cell walls and make the nutrients more available.

But that being said, I don't think there is anything wrong with feeding them as they are, if you just want to give your chi something to chew on. They just won't have as much nutritional benefit. 

Cottage cheese is fine also. But as with any dairy product, too much can upset their tummy.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It seems like I have heard something about it causing loose stools but I am not 100% sure. I am also not sure where I read it?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its very high fiber and usually causes loose stool.
however in small amounts its not realy harmfull.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

in the puppys kong try peanut butter mine LOVES it and really keeps her busy trying to get it out lol
the other thing all my dogs LOVE LOVE carrots they think really yeah treats!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I give little itty bitty pieces of celery to MInky and she's been fine with it. I think when it's long and stringy, it can cause issues. I dont' think celery in and of itself is harmful though.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I give my pups cottage cheese every day. (Usually about 1 tsp) I've never had any problems with their stools.

Also my guys love carrots and bananas too.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Never fed them celery but as other said: It seems okay.  Our two stinkers LOVE, love, love carrots! We buy the "baby" carrots and cut them up into fingernail-sized bits and they go insane over 'em. We also feed them a tablespoon of low-fat cottage cheese in their dry kibble every once in a while. They love that too, though it DOES cause gas. BAD gas... be aware.


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh Lily loves carrots. When making a roast dinner she seems to get a bit of everything off the floor. Sprout leaves, green beans. What a healthy dog! The other day she was running around downstairs with a green bean soooo happy, then she was holding it upright in her paws like a bone and chewing/eating it. So cute!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

My vet actually recommended green beans and carrots as treats because they're not as fattening as traditional dog treats. I give Holly frozen green beans (since she is nuts over ice cubes) and she loves them!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I give Beau little frozen veggie pieces every now and then also as treats. He'll eat just about anything, lol.


----------

